# Herbicide Mixes 101?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm not sure how to word my question....
Is there a resource either on this forum or somewhere on the interwebs that I can visit to learn about what herbicides can/cannot be mixed? Or is that just something folks learn as they go?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

JayGo said:


> I'm not sure how to word my question....
> Is there a resource either on this forum or somewhere on the interwebs that I can visit to learn about what herbicides can/cannot be mixed? Or is that just something folks learn as they go?


Best to ask about what herbicides that you are trying to mix....


----------



## Grumpy Camel (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice thread.

I'll start......Celsius and Outrider? Any limitations on how much of each can be mixed? Or, just use the "medium" amount of each per 1000 sp ft?


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

What would be good is a list of tank mixed combinations that people have successfully sprayed without someone who is new to the combination having to resort to a jar test. Maybe another column for what they were targeting, a column for how effective it was. For instance, 
Celsius and Certainty; 
Prodiamine and Simazine; 
Ammonium Sulfate, Ferrous Heptasulfate and TNex.

Here is a Google Sheet to get it started. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yxHjrhIJ01y78_9UggJKMMt0B9EIEZBNTIC0bL1grsc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know Celsius/Certainty/Prodiamine can be mixed together just fine and gives you a nice 1-2 punch for the weeds as it will kill and prevent damn near anything in the lawn.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@Mightyquinn

I will add it to the spreadsheet I created and linked in the post above.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I know Celsius/Certainty/Prodiamine can be mixed together just fine and gives you a nice 1-2 punch for the weeds as it will kill and prevent damn near anything in the lawn.


I'm getting ready to start off the year with this combo. Have hit 80 in mid-FL this week.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@JayGo & @Theycallmemrr, Finally!

Reference my ask below...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=25344

I am happy to contribute to the Google Sheet! Here are some thoughts...


Wherever possible, it should be easy to see who on the The Lawn Forum made the entry rather than jumping around between the document and thelawnforum.com .

A compatible mix should be physical and chemical. In other words, physical compatibility should be legit jar test and chemical compatibility should consider any label notations that indicate this compatibility (or not).
Often I've noticed that there are 'tank partner' compatibilities from the manufacturer labels themselves which should indicate both a prescribed physical and chemical compatibility. Sometimes chemical brand/active ingredient compatibilities are not listed as specific products, but as purely a chemical relationship like, 'not compatible with copper fertilizers'.

Given all of this and physical jar test compatibilities can be performed reasonable accurately ourselves, then we can notate that compatibility first - even if we don't have a confirmed chemical compatibility.

Thoughts?

I did a test on my early-Spring pre emergents of Specticle Flo & Prodiamine. The physical mix passed well and I could not find any chemical incompatibilities. I'll throw this one on the Google spreadsheet.

It would surely be nice if thelawnforum.com had some sort of collaborative document or Wiki functionality so we didn't have to jump off of this user group site.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

One more thought...

The number of combinations can grow very high if you mix three or more chems in the same tank. To manage this, it might be easier to confirm high compatibly between each of the pair of chems. That way as good guidance you can find the 'intersection points' between each of these and resolve a reasonable level of confidence of compatibilities.

@Theycallmemrr , I am able to work with you if we want to reformat the Google sheet so that this can work well and populate fast from the other forum members.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

As a thought experiment.. I think you would want to do something like this in a correlation matrix and group by chem type.

Ultimately I think the issues you might run into would be that certain manufacturer's may use unique formulation of common chemicals that ultimately don't tank mix well together (i.e. Azoxy 50 WDG vs Azoxy Flowable might have different characteristics). Then you're in for a world of hurt knowing you have note the manufacturer was Prime Source, QualiPro, etc, etc.

Other wrinkle is, some products may tank mix just fine but the post application directions differ (i.e. TNEX + Imidacloprid). Definitely want to TNEX to hang out on the leaf for a bit whereas the insecticide you want watered in soon to maintain efficacy.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Grumpy Camel said:


> Nice thread.
> 
> I'll start......Celsius and Outrider? Any limitations on how much of each can be mixed? Or, just use the "medium" amount of each per 1000 sp ft?


No problems mixing these even at the high rate. I do it every year on my st Augustine and Bermuda lawn.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

UltimateLawn said:


> @JayGo & @Theycallmemrr, Finally!
> 
> Reference my ask below...
> 
> ...


@UltimateLawn

Those are some great ideas I would love any and all help. I will PM you my email.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

rotolow said:


> As a thought experiment.. I think you would want to do something like this in a correlation matrix and group by chem type.
> 
> Ultimately I think the issues you might run into would be that certain manufacturer's may use unique formulation of common chemicals that ultimately don't tank mix well together (i.e. Azoxy 50 WDG vs Azoxy Flowable might have different characteristics). Then you're in for a world of hurt knowing you have note the manufacturer was Prime Source, QualiPro, etc, etc.
> 
> Other wrinkle is, some products may tank mix just fine but the post application directions differ (i.e. TNEX + Imidacloprid). Definitely want to TNEX to hang out on the leaf for a bit whereas the insecticide you want watered in soon to maintain efficacy.


@rotolow 
I did not think of grouping by chem group. That is a great idea. I have been doing a lot of reading on herbicide resistance and hope to start implementing what I have learned to help prevent it in my lawn. Good point on post application directions. Something to think about and implement.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm digging where this wound up going. Thanks, gentlemen.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

My usual cocktail to kill off all my worst enemies, Dallis grass, Nutsedge and any other weeds is Celsius, Sedgehammer, MSMA and Image all mixed in 1 tank. Always does a great job with my tifsport lawn.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

erdons said:


> My usual cocktail to kill off all my worst enemies, Dallis grass, Nutsedge and any other weeds is Celsius, Sedgehammer, MSMA and Image all mixed in 1 tank. Always does a great job with my tifsport lawn.


@erdons , I'm working on compiling these in a shared and more functional spreadsheet. Can you answer the following on this mix you mentioned?

Celcius = Celcius WG...correct?Not Fahrenheit?
https://search.domyown.com/search?w=celcius&apelog=yes

SedgeHammer = SedgeHammer...not SedgeHammer+?
https://search.domyown.com/search?w=sedgehammer&apelog=yes

MSMA = Which specific MSM product?
https://search.domyown.com/search?w=msm&af=cat1:lawngarden

Image = Which specific Image Product?
https://search.domyown.com/search?w=image&apelog=yes


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

So I went ahead and created a version and posted out there for others to see. Hopefully it reflects what everyone thinks it will work as a good guide. There are some chemicals not there, but I have pre-populated some based on my personal experience. If you want to contribute a new compatibility, please do so.

Here is the link to the guide - https://1drv.ms/x/s!Als0fYXsBpTQjNoIOfBr8hMcJacDjw?e=1WI6Gu

Just navigate around the grid and let me know your feedback. I've left the spreadsheet read only so we can control the changes. Can someone test it out to see if you are unable to make any changes? Also, I think it is available anonymously without a OneDrive login, but someone needs to confirm that for me as well.

Let me know your feedback!


----------



## UltimateWarrior1 (Apr 4, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> So I went ahead and created a version and posted out there for others to see. Hopefully it reflects what everyone thinks it will work as a good guide. There are some chemicals not there, but I have pre-populated some based on my personal experience. If you want to contribute a new compatibility, please do so.
> 
> Here is the link to the guide - https://1drv.ms/x/s!Als0fYXsBpTQjNoIOfBr8hMcJacDjw?e=1WI6Gu
> 
> ...


The link works and pulls it up in drive. If you try to open in Excel app (mobile) it gives an error and does not open. Might be different on desktop not sure


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm going to be spraying Celsius/Outrider with MSO soon, would it be beneficial to add AS to this mix? .5lb/1k? Temps will be low to mid 70's for a couple more weeks.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Mewwwda said:


> I'm going to be spraying Celsius/Outrider with MSO soon, would it be beneficial to add AS to this mix? .5lb/1k? Temps will be low to mid 70's for a couple more weeks.


Interested to see what the response is on this. From my basic understanding adding AMS to any post em mixture generally helps with the efficacy. I have seen people call out the addition in terms of how many gallons they have generally around 2-3oz/Gallon. I got the AMS 21-0-0 from Greenway Biotech so that works out to about 0.04#N/Gallon. Purchased a PH test meter too but haven't had a chance to apply yet.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, I was hoping for a quick response. I went ahead and sprayed, but was too nervous to add the AMS because I was unsure of the rate. I have the soluble 21-0-0 as well.


----------

